# Raleigh Evo 2



## Spartak (12 Apr 2019)

Has anyone had any experience of one of these ?

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...JW6aTJS_-X1iUcqfIfpotRWS9urRnVnhoC1hcQAvD_BwE

Currently £50 off at Halfords. 

I recall @Slioch bought/used one last year....


----------



## Slioch (12 Apr 2019)

I've been using it quite a lot for pootling down to the shops or into York, and it does everything I need it to do. I'm very happy with it.

BUT, it is not a Bickerton, so has some shortcomings if you were to compare them.

Although it folds so you can get it into a car boot, the fold is not as neat as a Bickerton and it doesn't "lock" in the fold position, so it all wobbles about quite a lot.
Because of the above, it is not easy to carry when folded. I wouldn't want to be taking it onto a train with me everyday.
It is very heavy to carry. You can't "wheel" it along on those small trolley wheels like you can with a Bickerton.
I also find the seat position a bit uncomfortable on longer journeys, as you can't move the seat backwards far enough to replicate the position you have on road bikes, where the horizontal distance between the pedal axis and the seat is greater. I always feel a bit "scrunched up" and too far forwards in relation to where the pedals are. This is ok for journeys up to 10 miles or so. but gets a bit wearing after that. I'm 6ft 2in.
Having said all that, I'm very satisfied with it. I just wanted something cheap and cheerful that I can pootle around on and occasionally chuck into the boot of the car, and it does all of that very well. Depends what you want it for really? If you are looking for a daily commuter that you can take on the train, then I wouldn't recommend it.

EDIT: The brakes are very good with lots of stopping power even in the wet, and the gears are also good and don't need constant adjustment.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Apr 2019)

How about used? Plenty down your way 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: £ 140


----------



## cat hunter (25 Apr 2019)

Hi. I have used the Evo for 3 years. 3 months was spent cycling round Japan and 3 months in Hong Kong. This involved a fair bit of bagging them up for trains and planes and yes they are about 4kg heavier than other folding bikes, but I feel this is reflected in the price. The only major hiccup was the bearings in the pedals went after about 100miles on one bike and 500 on the other. All in all we had alot of fun on these entry level folding bikes. Not too bad a ride atall. Its a great introduction to the foldy. They come with rack and mudguards. There's an Evo for sale £100 in Peterborough area !


----------

